# Solved: Edimax Wireless Problem



## hz51 (May 7, 2007)

Hi All,
I'm Having A Problem Surfing The Internet Trough The Wireless Router
(edimax Br-6114wg).
Every Thing Was Fine I Could Always Surf It But Now,
My Laptop See It And Connect To It But I Dont Get Internet
I Can Get An Ip Address.
But When I Ping I Get "destination Net Unreachable"
I Can Surf Trough Other Wireless Networks But Not Mine So There's Nothing Wrong With My Laptop.
I Can Surf With Wired Connection Also.
Please Need Your Help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"I Can Get An Ip Address."

A valid IP address from the router, or a Windows assigned APIPA (169.254.x.y)?


----------



## hz51 (May 7, 2007)

i think its from the router because it has the same in the router setup 192.168.2.1


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Strange; I was hoping this would be "ease." Can't think of anything obvious.

Suggest that use Device Manager to uninstall the wireless adapter, Restart the PC and let Windows install the adapter again.

Also note any important router settings, reset it to factory default settings and reconfigure it.

I'm thinking that maybe the adapter or router (probably the router) got a little corrupted or is failing, and the above may help.


----------



## hz51 (May 7, 2007)

I Have Done Reset Both From Setup And From The Back Of The Router
It Seems Like The Internet Is Not Going Trough
Like I Said Brfore I'm Able To Surf With Other Wireless Networks But Not With My Router So My Wireless Adapter Is Fine.


----------



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hullo,

When you say you can Ping with your wireless adapter IP address, can you ping yourself(your wireless DHCP assigned IP address?)

Can you ping the IP address of the Router? (Ex. 192.168.2.1)

Is the router IP address the following?
192.168.2.1

Is your wireless IP address(Please correctly indicate the IP address),
192.168.2.X - IP
255.255.255.0 - Subnet
192.168.2.1 - Gateway

I wanted to verify that we are on the same page with these simple but crucial elements in order to give more precise support.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"I Have Done Reset Both From Setup And From The Back Of The Router"

Have you reset it to factory default settings? On most routers you hold the reset button for 10 seconds or so to do this.


----------



## hz51 (May 7, 2007)

YES I CAN PING THE IP ADDRESS 192.168.2.1
YES THE IP ADDRESS IS 192.168.2.1
AND YES 

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :192.168.2.1


----------



## hz51 (May 7, 2007)

Yes 10 Seconeds To Factory Settings IT'S NOT WORKING
ALSO WHEN I PING WWW.YAHOO.COM OR ANY OTHER SITES I GET,
PING REQUEST COULD NOT FIND HOST


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's see the entire IPCONFIG

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"Yes 10 Seconeds To Factory Settings IT'S NOT WORKING"

Meaning that it is not resetting to factory default settings?


----------



## hz51 (May 7, 2007)

It Is Reseting To Factory Setting But Still No Good.


----------



## hz51 (May 7, 2007)

THERE IT IS THE ALL IP
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : wave
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection :

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-9F-91-BF-A7

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-F0-56-C9-D9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, May 08, 2007 12:33:02 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, April 30, 2037 12:33:02 PM


Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth LAN Access Server Driver
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-10-C6-7B-B0-AD

ALSO TRYED Pinging 66.94.234.13 AND GOT
Pinging 66.94.234.13 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.2.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.2.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.2.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.2.1: Destination net unreachable.

Ping statistics for 66.94.234.13:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

ONE MORE THING IF I CONNECT HARD WIRE TO THE LAP TOP FROM THE ROUTER I STILL DONT GET INTERNET
BUT TROUGH A HUB OR DIRECTLY FROM THE MODEM I GET IT.


----------



## hz51 (May 7, 2007)

THANKS FOR EVERY ONE MY PROBLEM WAS FIXED
EDIMAX SUPPORT WAS ABLE TO FIX IT
IT WAS BAD SETUP IN THE ROUTER THERE WERE SOME 3 STEPS i HAD TO DO FIRST
IN ORDER TO GET "DYNAMIC IP CONNECT" IN THE ROUTER NOW EVERY THING IS GOOD.
MY PS3 IS CONNECTING TO MY PC AND MY LAP TOP IS GETTING WIRELESS CONNECTION.
THANKS


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------

